#     1 8.2.

## SVETKA.

! ,   ()     .,      .   ,             (,   50% 30.11 ,   10.12.  28.12  , ..      28.12),  1 8.2       (  31.12   31.01)        ?

----------

> 1 8.2       (  31.12   31.01)


      ,    28.12.?     .

----------

,  -!
    ,     . , ,    -         (  .      ),  /   ,     18/02  ,   .    ,    - "   ",  ,      :Frown: 
  . 
      30.09.2011.
     ,  ,          ,       ???!!
,    ()            ,   .. (  .8 .271 (  )  .10 .272 (  )

      /  , , /  /   .        ???
,  ,  ,      ,  ,    ,       :Frown: 
  !

----------

> (  .


            .          ,     .      18,   .

----------

**,   !   ,   ,        **      .      18/02    .   "" ,       .
P.S.          ?     ,   /    ?
!

----------

> ?


  .   .



> 


?

----------

> .   .


 :Frown:     ,     . ,      .271 (     )  8. ,   .,         ...    .   ,  .....,      ,             , * ()     ()     ()    ,  * .
     .10 .272.
      -   ???? 




> ?


      18/02 -        -        "" 77 ..        .
    ,          10% ,      (10%)

----------

> -   ????


,  25      "  "     "  ".          .


> (10%)


 ,                .     ?

----------

**,    . 
P.S.    () ""            18/02.      -   "" :Frown:

----------

> (10%)


 


> ?


  77 ?        ?     31.10.   ,         62  91     90% ,      .  .

----------


## Rain8

> ,    28.12.?     .


   ,    : 1 8.2   62.21  30.06.12,    31.07, , ,     ,     13.06.12,  100     .   "  "  -     ,     .      .    ???

----------


## 232RMO

, , -      ??       :Frown:

----------


## BuhBuh

!    -   ?      ,    ,   ,     .    (- ), .   -       ?

----------


## Sveta60mp

.    .        .   .  ?     ?

----------


## BuhBuh

,     .          ,   ?

----------

60.31.   .       .  1 8.2   :     ,     ,   /  ..       "". :  31.10.2012    60.31 = 0.   :  ,   ,     - ,,   2011 ,  ,      .       2                -.   ,    .    ? , , !

----------


## BuhBuh

> 31.10.2012    60.31 = 0


     ,     " " ,   "", "".  - "   "- , " "-   . ..             ,     .       -  .     - ,        . 
       ?              "    "

----------

,      ..,  "   ".      .       ,  .  ,    ,    .  ,   60.31, 62.31  ..  .   18/02 ,        .   ,       .   ?

----------

> ,   60.31, 62.31  ..  .


 ,   60.31, 62.31  ..  .      .

----------

.         .

----------

,     18/02   ,     60  62 ( )    .    .    60.31 = 0  31.10.12,   - " ". ,  ?

----------


## -

> 60.31.   .       .  1 8.2   :     ,     ,   /  ..       "". :  31.10.2012    60.31 = 0.   :  ,   ,     - ,,   2011 ,  ,      .       2                -.   ,    .    ? , , !


 !     1 8.2 (2.0.40.9)     30.09.2012 .      . 60.21, 31.10.2012 .      ( )     . 60.21, ,  ,      !!!  ???

----------

> !     1 8.2 (2.0.40.9)     30.09.2012 .      . 60.21, 31.10.2012 .      ( )     . 60.21, ,  ,      !!!  ???


 - ?

----------


## tv06

> - ?


   - "   (- ), .   -       ? "

 ( )       -..     ""  ,       -    -    (.. )

----------

> ,     " " ,   "", "".  - "   "- , " "-   . ..             ,     .       -  .     - ,        .


  !    .     " " 60.31  "  ".   , , ,  - .                                            -  - "     "  "    " -   .     ,   ,     .     ? ,  !!!

----------


## BuhBuh

**, 
     .
       ,  ,  ,  .         -     ( 1 c)     ?

----------


## Mashunya

,    ,      .  .

----------


## trif

( ):
1.    (    ) = 76.25 52 (  -    )
2.         =    .
  ,   /    ?
    ?    -   .
.

----------

> ,   /    ?


.  ,    ,   76.25     .  60.22.

----------


## trif

. ,     :  . 60 (      )         (      . 76).  -  .

----------


## BUHMATH

,  1  8.2  .      . :   (/ 60  62)  ,     .    "  ".   "  " ()      .     ,   -        ,    ,   .   "  "  1    .    ,       -!     " ",              . ,   .

----------


## 1C8.2

,  .
  ,   .     1 8.2     67.22     ( USD).    ,        "    "?

----------

.      .      .    :    ,          .         .          .

----------

,  , . -. ,   -  .    -, 1 8.3   - 76,2991,01 -   , 76,2952 - . :
1.    ?     .    ?
2.    ?
3.       ?
,

----------


## 232RMO

1.  3/2006.    .
2.   .      
3.  ...   ...        ,           /,        , ,       ...

----------

,  .       .-  . , ..   -    / -    .    ?   - ,      ,   , .....

----------

> , .....





> 76,2991,01





> ?


    , 76.29.

----------


## 232RMO



----------

> 


        ,   ?          ?

----------

> ,   ?          ?


  .   **.   ( ) -  ,   -  .   ,   .

----------


## Mashunya

? ,     .

----------

> ? ,     .


 15,     32   647

----------


## 232RMO

,           ,   -       (     )    ...
   ...

----------


## BuhBuh

**,           .   -       -,  -     .

----------

> ,     18/02   ,     60  62 ( )    .    .    60.31 = 0  31.10.12,   - " ". ,  ?


  -   ?  .

----------

.     62 .      .    ,          "  ",  " ".        .

----------

